# Truck takes off with cop in tow



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Home* * > **News & Opinion* * > **Local / Regional News* * > *** *RSS Feed*

Truck takes off with cop in tow
By *Andrew Lightman*/ Daily News Staff
Thursday, December 8, 2005 - Updated: 02:58 AM EST

*M*ENDON -- A Hopedale policeman was dragged by a fleeing pickup truck last night after opening the passenger door because the driver refused to follow directions near an accident scene. 
 The officer said he smelled pot and saw what appeared to be the drug on the car seat before being caught as the truck accelerated. 
Police Sgt. Mark Giovanella said the injured officer, whom police would not identify last night, was working on a routine mutual aid assignment at Bellingham and Bates streets when he was injured. 
"We're relieved that he's OK," Giovanella said. "It could have been a lot worse." 
The driver, Robert Borden, 45, of 15 Sioux Circle, Bellingham, was caught by Mendon Police a half-mile down Bates Street and charged with leaving the scene of a motor vehicle accident after knowingly causing injury, assault and battery on a police officer with a dangerous weapon, and operating a motor vehicle while under the influence of drugs. 
Borden was also charged with resisting arrest, failure to obey the orders of a police officer, and negligent operation of a motor vehicle. He was held last night on $10,000 cash bail, pending his arraignment this morning in Milford District Court. 
Police said Borden was trying to drive his black GMC pickup truck around the officer, toward the Bates Street accident scene. The officer stopped the truck, opened the passenger door, and reportedly smelled marijuana smoke and saw a clear plastic bag of a green leafy substance. 
The driver then hit the gas pedal. Entangled between the door and the seat belt, the officer was dragged 15 to 20 feet before he could free himself. 
Mendon Police said the officer suffered some scrapes and his boots were all scuffed up, but he managed to walk under his own power to a Hopedale ambulance, which took him to Milford Regional Medical Center where he was treated and released. 
"It could have been a lot worse," said Mendon Police Officer Chris Bettencourt, who was at the scene when the officer was hit. "If he hadn't freed himself, he would have been dragged a lot farther." 
The first accident happened just after 5 p.m., when a Toyota sedan traveling north on Bates Street reportedly swerved to avoid a dog, then skidded into a tree. The driver and a passenger were taken to Milford Regional Medical Center to be treated for minor injuries.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I know the kid that was dragged he was in my Academy class. He is doing good and should be back to work soon.


----------

